# Ruptured Appy With Abscess



## RODRIGUEZL (Jul 7, 2007)

For Appendectomy(ruptured) With Drainage Of Pelvic Abscess Should I Be Coding Just 44960?


----------



## cmartin (Jul 9, 2007)

I just put "yes" but it said I needed a longer message in order to post it.  Now it's longer.


----------

